# Kann man Lüfter verpolen?



## kx5 (14. Februar 2009)

*Kann man Lüfter verpolen?*

Hi 

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Gehäuse Lüfter 
(NoiseBlocker Ultra Silent Fan SE1_[glaub ich hab nen älteres Modell als im Link beschrieben]_)
welchen ich in die Front meines PC's einbauen will da dort ein Staubfilter ist. 

Doch leider saugt er diesen Filter an sodass es schleift und nun würde ich gerne *den Lüfter verpolen sodass er rückwärts läuft* und ich ihn dann so drehen kann das die Motoraufhängung (die Verstrebung) den Filter zurückhält.

*Kann mir jemand sagen ob das geht?* 

Oder geht er dann kaputt oder ich hab auch gelesen das manche Lüfter verpolungssicher sind.

Ich danke schon mal im voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## ManuelB (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kann man Lüfter verpolen?*

Drehrichtungsumkehr sollte nicht gehen. Einmal sind die Blattformen dafür nicht ausgelegt zweitens beherbegen die Lüfter einiges an Elektronik, da es sich nicht um einfache Bürstenmotoren handelt. Mal gerade an einem alten Antec Lüfter versucht ergibt es richtig gepolt mit 12V einen drehenden Lüfter bei ca 0,2A und falsch gepolt einen nicht drehenden Lüfter bei etwa 0,4A. Kann natürlich bei anderen Lüftermodellen abweichen.
Dann lieber einen Abstandshalter für den Filter vor den Lüfter setzen. Dieser solle etwas Abstand zum Lüfter haben, da sich nahe Am Rotor befindliche "Gitter" oder sonstiges oft mit Geräuschen bemerkbar macht.

MfG
Manu


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kann man Lüfter verpolen?*

Lüfter haben eine Druchflussrichtung auf diese sie konstruiert sind. Das Verpolen wirkt sich dann negativ aus und warscheins haben die Lüfter ne Verpolungssicherung.


----------



## hyperionical (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kann man Lüfter verpolen?*

Antwort nein!
Bei falscher Polung passiert gar nichts (Verpolungssicherung).

BTW: Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## kx5 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kann man Lüfter verpolen?*

schade, naja dann muss ich mir was anders überlegen

danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## chris@vs (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kann man Lüfter verpolen?*

Verpolen geht nicht, da die Lüfter eine Verpolungssicherung haben.
Außerdem sind die Lüfterflügel nicht für diese Drehichtung ausgelegt, also würde sich die
Förderleistung stark veringern. 

Edit: benutze doch unterkegscheiben, wenn du denn Abstand 
Vergrösern willst...


----------



## marcgloor (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kann man Lüfter verpolen?*

Kann nichts schlimmes passiern, aber wenn dui nur 3 pol hast kannst du den lüfter soviel ich weiss nicht mehr mit speedfan steuern


----------



## Monsterclock (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Kann man Lüfter verpolen?*

Bau dir am besten so was wie ein 
TFC Xtender - Radiator Shroud LED Blue - A-C-Shop
mit nem alten Lüfterrahmen sollte leiser und sinnvoller sein weil du dann mehr von dem Filter nutzen kannst.


----------

